# Compensation Package in Bangkok for Expats



## Yuuki (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello,

I just want to ask you guys for some advice. I'm a sales & marketing manager in the engineering plastics sector in a distribution company in Japan for 5 years now. A multinational distributor would like to hire me as a consultant in their Thailand office for the marketing of engineering plastics in the automotive industry. I would like to know the net salary, tax incentives and benefits I could get so I would have an idea when negotiating with the company. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

This advice is universal.

Every company and every position in every city will have it's own (confidential) package.
Negotiate what seems fair to you, based on what your living expenses will be, what they offer you, how bad you want to work here, and what you think you are worth. 
Your employer will be best able to advise on taxes, benefits, and incentives, for reasons given above. 
Google 'numbeo' for help with living expenses in BKK.


----------

